# Newcastle diet and T2



## Tia_C (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi I’m new to the forum and on week 7 of the Newcastle diet. It’s going ok but the weight loss isn’t as high each week as I’d hoped. After one month I’d only lost 1/2 stone. I’ve now gone back to the gym too and have two of my three milkshakes on either side of a workout, hoping that will help my readings (tests due in March). I’m ok with eating veg and often make soups or just steam the veg and am using tea and coffee to keep me going with the odd handful of nuts (I know they’re not part of the diet but I do flag).
I’d like advice on what ‘diet plan’ I should move to in March?  I’ve read about low carb, low GI, Keto, LCHF and would like to buy a recipe book to allow me to control the carb/fat/protein/sugar and caps per meal. I’m cooking for a non T2 too. Any advice is much appreciated as the endocrinologist I see won’t offer me nutrition/long term diet advice.


----------



## travellor (Feb 24, 2019)

To be honest, that depends on your results.
I had good success, and went for a healthy Mediterranean diet.
Still seeing BG readings in the normal range.


----------



## Tia_C (Feb 25, 2019)

travellor said:


> To be honest, that depends on your results.
> I had good success, and went for a healthy Mediterranean diet.
> Still seeing BG readings in the normal range.


My readings are still around 7.4 and are supposed to be around 5 in the morning. I thought the Mediterranean diet was the one to go for too, but my readings are high on the shakes, so I’m worried.


----------



## travellor (Feb 25, 2019)

How many nuts do you eat a day? And why nuts?


----------



## Drummer (Feb 25, 2019)

As controlling type two diabetes seems to be all about the carbohydrates eaten the simplest - and to me the most obvious way to eat for the foreseeable future is low carb foods, adjusting the amount so what you see on your meter is in the normal range two hours after eating.
That usually means that there is no need to micromanage diet, as long as your weight is stable or drifting downwards, as desired, so it is not taking up time.


----------



## travellor (Feb 25, 2019)

Drummer said:


> As controlling type two diabetes seems to be all about the carbohydrates eaten the simplest - and to me the most obvious way to eat for the foreseeable future is low carb foods, adjusting the amount so what you see on your meter is in the normal range two hours after eating.
> That usually means that there is no need to micromanage diet, as long as your weight is stable or drifting downwards, as desired, so it is not taking up time.



That's the difference between low carb and the Newcastle diet.
As you say, if you only want to control diabetes, and eat only low carb in the future, that's one option.

I preferred to reverse diabetes, and go back to an entirely normal diet, and have a future were I don't need to adjust anything, as I'm no longer diabetic.
And yes, I agree, I did need to put in a lot of effort, and I also agree, it did take time and effort to really push for the weight loss, so again, I can see it's not for all.

But the op clearly wants to reverse diabetes as well, so having done it, I'm here to help others reverse it where I can, and get onto a life without worrying about meter readings.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2019)

Tia_C said:


> Hi I’m new to the forum and on week 7 of the Newcastle diet. It’s going ok but the weight loss isn’t as high each week as I’d hoped. After one month I’d only lost 1/2 stone. I’ve now gone back to the gym too and have two of my three milkshakes on either side of a workout, hoping that will help my readings (tests due in March). I’m ok with eating veg and often make soups or just steam the veg and am using tea and coffee to keep me going with the odd handful of nuts (I know they’re not part of the diet but I do flag).
> I’d like advice on what ‘diet plan’ I should move to in March?  I’ve read about low carb, low GI, Keto, LCHF and would like to buy a recipe book to allow me to control the carb/fat/protein/sugar and caps per meal. I’m cooking for a non T2 too. Any advice is much appreciated as the endocrinologist I see won’t offer me nutrition/long term diet advice.


Well done & welcome Tia C . If I was T2 I would give it right go


----------



## Drummer (Feb 26, 2019)

I am not really convinced that a 'normal' diet, with 'balanced' amounts of carbs fats and proteins should ever be the goal for someone who is metabolically susceptible to problems with glucose.
My readings for blood glucose and Hba1c are at the top end of normal, I have lost weight and regained a waist - but eating a few extra carbs results in measurable weight gain within hours, which takes days to get rid of. It indicates that my insulin resistance is much less, that my metabolism has changed - but storing carbs as fat with the added water that goes with it, is not want I want to do.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 3, 2019)

Worth a try ?


----------



## Ditto (Apr 3, 2019)

Tia_C what shakes do you have on the Newcastle diet? I must google...

travellor what op?


----------



## silentsquirrel (Apr 6, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Tia_C what shakes do you have on the Newcastle diet? I must google...
> 
> travellor what op?



think op meant original poster (not operation!)


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 7, 2019)

Drummer said:


> As controlling type two diabetes seems to be all about the carbohydrates eaten the simplest - and to me the most obvious way to eat for the foreseeable future is low carb foods, adjusting the amount so what you see on your meter is in the normal range two hours after eating.
> That usually means that there is no need to micromanage diet, as long as your weight is stable or drifting downwards, as desired, so it is not taking up time.


Keep carbs down on your diet


----------



## Ditto (Apr 9, 2019)

silentsquirrel said:


> think op meant original poster (not operation!)


Doh! Thank you.


----------



## Jodee (Apr 22, 2019)

On the NHS Desmond course I didn't think, juices or shakes were recommended as they spike the blood glucose quite quickly, we were advised to eat the whole fruit instead but even some of those not all in one go.


----------



## Drummer (Apr 22, 2019)

The shakes recommended for the Newcastle diet are specific brands.


----------



## Jodee (Apr 22, 2019)

Drummer said:


> The shakes recommended for the Newcastle diet are specific brands.


Any processed / liquid form of food (including diet replacement drinks and home processed smoothies with fruit and veg) was not recommended on the NHS Desmond course for reasons mentioned previously.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 22, 2019)

A positive step to take  "Newcastle Diet" Good luck if you are trying


----------



## Drummer (Apr 22, 2019)

Jodee said:


> Any processed / liquid form of food (including diet replacement drinks and home processed smoothies with fruit and veg) was not recommended on the NHS Desmond course for reasons mentioned previously.


But this is the Newcastle diet - Desmond is the NHS course.


----------



## Jodee (Apr 23, 2019)

Drummer said:


> But this is the Newcastle diet - Desmond is the NHS course.


Quite - the Desmond is the NHS course for Type II diabetes, inclusive of dietary recommendations.  I guess its whatever helps keep the blood glucose at a healthy level   Perhaps the Desmond course will one day recommend something entirely different


----------



## Jodee (Apr 23, 2019)

Good Luck to any one who finds the Newcastle diet works well for them.  Tia_C  I used to find myself flagging when pushing too hard at the gym also, even with good food meal an hour before.  Never could tell if it was the blood sugars out of balance or to do with gas exchange in the lungs.


----------



## HOBIE (May 29, 2019)

I was talking to another T2 today who is in remission. Well done to her


----------



## Ditto (May 30, 2019)

I wonder if I could do the Newcastle or the Cambridge. I feel I need to get away from 'actual' food as I'm obsessed. Where do you buy this from? Online?


----------



## Jodee (May 30, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I wonder if I could do the Newcastle or the Cambridge. I feel I need to get away from 'actual' food as I'm obsessed. Where do you buy this from? Online?



Not sure if you could manage it Ditto but this page has info:  https://www.diabetes.co.uk/diet/newcastle-study-600-calorie-diet.html


----------



## HOBIE (May 30, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I wonder if I could do the Newcastle or the Cambridge. I feel I need to get away from 'actual' food as I'm obsessed. Where do you buy this from? Online?


There are things on the TV that annoy me. Bake this & that.


----------



## Ditto (May 30, 2019)

Jodee said:


> Not sure if you could manage it Ditto but this page has info:  https://www.diabetes.co.uk/diet/newcastle-study-600-calorie-diet.html


Thank you.  Not sure if I could manage it! Are you casting aspersions?


----------



## Jodee (May 30, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Thank you.  Not sure if I could manage it! Are you casting aspersions?


ha ha no Ditto, I just spotted 600 calories a day in powdered drinks and 200 cals in starchy vegetables a day, still you could give it a go and see how you like it   and see if your blood glucose levels also like it


----------



## Ditto (May 31, 2019)

I did slim once with SlimFast but I was also walking a couple of miles a day. I was never sure though if the SlimFast didn't cause my liver trouble because that is when that started. Not sure now, I will have to think about it as it does raise the bg a lot. Might have to have a 'test' day.


----------

